# taking the plunge buying Angel EYEs



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello everyone ,

I hope evryone is well and done all there christmas shopping, because I have been running around mad getting the holidays ready everyone is coming over to my house for supper :smhelp: .

So anyhow my question here is Luna staining is quite bad and I am so tired I think she is also of me fussing with her face trying to get rid of the stains :smpullhair: and nothing ,so I have decided to try the Angel Eyes she is 9 months and probably done teething , I am a bit afraid but I have heard it really works, who here has used it and if they had negative side effects ????? that I should consider before I place my order? oh and one other little thing she has static lately we have cranked up the heat its been quite cold anything to help keep it under control?

best regards

Anna


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't know anything about Angel Eyes but I'm sure someone withh give your great advice on it. As for the static, add some humidity to your home and it should take care of your problem.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Buy a humidifier..they aren't usually expensive and are great in the dry winter air- for humans too! I don't know about the Angel Eyes, doesn't it contain Tylan or a form of it? I'd probably use this only as a last resort as it is an antibiotic (if it does contain tylan).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would not purchase Angel Eyes. What a rip off. I know of a rescue group, who was against it, until they started selling it on their website. Go figure ~ :huh: 

Have you talked to your vet? 

If your pup needs an antibiotic, it would be much better under the supervision of your vet, and only a 2-week supply, not a 3-year supply. 

Once again, I am speaking of a consult with your vet, before any meds are given. Be careful with this.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If the vet has checked her for blocked tearducts and inturned lashes I would spend money on Tylan powder
rather than Angel Eyes. Tylan is given for 10 days whereas Angel Eyes could be for months and consists of
a low dosage of Tylan (tylosin) but not enough to stop it quickly. You will spend more on the Angel Eyes 
over all. Long term use of antibiotics can be a dangerous thing. Tylan is an antibiotic.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*AS FAR AS STATIC, NOPE, MOM DOES NOT HAVE CLUE, LOVE LBB:

[attachment=59722:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]*


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 18 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863921


> *AS FAR AS STATIC, NOPE, MOM DOES NOT HAVE CLUE, LOVE LBB:
> 
> [attachment=59722:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]*[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I think this is my favorite photo of LBB so far! I'm dying of laughter here!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 18 2009, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863936


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 18 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863921





> *AS FAR AS STATIC, NOPE, MOM DOES NOT HAVE CLUE, LOVE LBB:
> 
> [attachment=59722:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]*[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I think this is my favorite photo of LBB so far! I'm dying of laughter here!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Isn't that funny. He looks like an idiot. Well, yes, he *is* an idiot ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have something to send. It's great information. I'll send it tomorrow.

Love, LBB


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I can count on one hand the # of times Ollie has had tearing episodes. I gave Angel's eyes--ONLY like 1/8 tsp for 10-14 days. Shortly thereafter he'd clear up. I have no idea if it was the AE or just coincidental. He seems to stain in the spring/fall seasonal change-over. I've had him for about 3 years and that SEEMS to be the pattern anyway.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would NEVER give my dog an unknown dose of antibiotics. 

If an underlying cause has been ruled out (is she done teething her molars - this occurs up to 9/10 months in some dogs, has she seen an opthalmologist to rule out physical causes), a 10-14 day course of a PROPERLY PRESCRIBED antibiotic can be tried. 

If red staining is a yeast problem, antibiotics can make that worse. Antibiotics do not kill yeast.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

We tried the Angel Eyes with Bianca but she wouldn't have any of it. I guess its pretty bad tasting. I put it in everything I could think of and it was a pain to get it into her. Just the thought of giving it to her indefinately turned me off it as well. Not to mention the on-going cost of it. 

After consulting with the great people on this site I was told to try Tylan, which is the active ingredient in Angel Eyes. I bought it online and gave it to Bianca for 10 days only, just a pinch mixed in with a couple of teaspoons of salmon cat food (go figure, she loved it) and the tear stains cleared up as her hair grew out. When they came back a year later, I did about 7 more days of Tylan. She's 3 1/2 now and her face is spotless. 

We're having a hard time with Bitsy's tear staining now. She's only 14 weeks old so I'll have to wait for her to stop teething.

I would recommend trying the Tylan. I know some are against giving their baby an antibiotic but Angel Eyes is exactly the same thing, although diluted. Angel Eyes would have to be given to her for ever, Tylan is only for 10 days.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 18 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864000


> I would NEVER give my dog an unknown dose of antibiotics.
> 
> If an underlying cause has been ruled out (is she done teething her molars - this occurs up to 9/10 months in some dogs, has she seen an opthalmologist to rule out physical causes), a 10-14 day course of a PROPERLY PRESCRIBED antibiotic can be tried.
> 
> If red staining is a yeast problem, antibiotics can make that worse. Antibiotics do not kill yeast.[/B]


Hey Jamie ,
how are you? yes you are right no she has not seen an opthamologist , and maybe molars are coming in? she is 9 months I will wait it out a bit more and then around february will take her in for cleaning of teeth and pull all the baby teeth out and then see what happens, I am sooooo sick of people who make nasty remarks " like why are her eyes red?? does she have an infection??? oh she is sooo cute but why does she have red under her eyes etc....... I love LUNA and I find people treat her weird because of her staining I had one girl refuse to let Luna near her Yorkie because she thought my baby had an infection!!!!!!! imagine.

ANNA


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh Anna, isn't it appalling when dogs possess better people skills than humans? Ignorance abounds in the free world, does it not?
Simply consider the source and leave them to their pettiness and small mindedness, for such remarks hardly deserve a response. Your baby is absolutely adorable and precious. End of story.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My Nikki had terrible tear staining when she was a puppy and I heard many of those nasty remarks. 

I waited until Nikki was 1 1/2 years old. Then I used Tylan - 1/16 of a tsp a day for 10 days. She still has tear stains, but they are minimal.

I bought Tylan at Cal Vet Supply.com

Add me to the list of folks who wouldn't use Angel's Eyes. I probably won't use Tylan again for at least another year- if ever.

I can't afford to take her to an eye specialist to see if she has tear duct issues. Maybe someday.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she has any retained teeth, they shoud be pulled NOW. The longer you wait the more possibility of them harming her bite and dental health.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well I have used angel eyes and I have only used it minimal and it has really helped eliminate the tear stains. I only use it twice a year and so far so good. I have heard of Tylan but I have never used it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ Dec 18 2009, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864101


> Well I have used angel eyes and I have only used it minimal and it has really helped eliminate the tear stains. I only use it twice a year and so far so good. I have heard of Tylan but I have never used it.[/B]


Yes you have. It is the active ingredient in Angel Eyes in an unknown dosage.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has very little staining(its still not none though!) but I would never consider using angel eyes or any kind of anti-biotics for the staining.
I use spa lavish facial scrub once a week and wash his face daily with warm water.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I did use it for Jodi well over a year ago. But since reading things on SM about the unknown dosage of Tylan that was enough to make me question it and toss it out. That does make sense, it is giving an antibiotic in an unknown dose. The packaging says to give a certain amount per day or per meal etc, but not how much % of Tylan is in that teaspoon. 

And I emailed the company asking questions about it but got no response.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Really? NO response...hmmm...that's really poor customer service. Kinda makes you wonder, too, huh? :huh:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I had huge problems with Koko tearing and staining as a puppy and on into adulthood. I took him to the vet and discovered he had excess hair growing inside his eyes that needed surgical removal.
The specialist at Ames Uni in IA told me never to use Angel Eyes as it is medicating without vet supervision and an unknown dosage. He also said with prolonged use of anitbiotics we are doing more harm to our furbabies than good. We must first rule out any underlying cause of the staining.
Since Koko had the surgery to stop the hair growing in his eyes and his tear ducts flushed he has not had any further problems with staining.
I would listen to advice and take her to your vet first and make sure there isn't a medical reason for her constant staining


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My baby is almost 6 months old and has a lot of tear staining. Her face is constantly wet and she is very stained.
I use south back blueberry facial, cornstarch to keep her dry and was her face everyday.
I did take her to an opthomologist on my breeders recommendation.
Her bottom lids turn in slightly, irritating her eyes and causing excessive tear staining.
It's called entopian, and I posted earlier today to ask if anybody has heard of this and asking for advise.
The Dr. said I had to wait until all her mature teeth were in and then he would reevaluate. 
The "cure" is either low dose antibiotic probably for life or surgery to tack the eye lid in the proper place.
He did put her on a antibiotic ointment to be placed in her eye 3x a day.
I am nervous about both of these options.
I do know understand how everybody always asks why is her face has red on it, 
but I just tell the she's a puppy and is teething and besides she is beautiful no matter what.
Any advise would be appreciated too!!!!

Thanks,
Iris


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's just my opinion - If it were my dog, I wouldn't put my dog on a low dose antibiotic for life if it was a problem with the eyelid turned in. That's just band aiding the symptoms and asking for other troubles. If the only cure is surgery, I guess I'd have to save up for it, or live with it the way it is.

In the meantime, just keep her face clean and dry, and enjoy your puppy. 

My dog has tear stains, but it is getting better as time goes by. As soon as I have the money to take her to an eye specialist, I will. But if the specialist tells me antibiotics for life, I think I'd have to get a second opinion and/or save up for surgery. 

But this is just my opinion, I'm no expert in these matters.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Dec 19 2009, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864391


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My baby is almost 6 months old and has a lot of tear staining. Her face is constantly wet and she is very stained.
> I use south back blueberry facial, cornstarch to keep her dry and was her face everyday.
> ...


You have a beautiful baby. As a breeder I hate the staining even worse than people getting the puppy with stains. I answered you on the other post. Entropian in Maltese is pretty common, most people don't go to the optomologist to have the eyes checked, so they don't even know the dog has this. The vets use a slit lamp to see what is going on in the eye. It's pretty cool. I used to do this with people. Sometimes you can see the little fold of skin turned in near the nose, it holds the tears and then stains the hair. The eye ointment will help with this. 
You might buy some Boric Acid from the pharmacy, like Walgreens, and mix it half and half with the corn starch. The boric acid will help whiten the coat, yet not harm it. You have to ask for it at the pharmacy counter. 

Just remember, your girl is very beautiful. You can comb the hair so that when you are out it won't show as much. Comb the whiter hair over the stained hair and it will hide some of the staining.
People don't buy puppies from me because of the staining. So, I really understand how you feel. 

Tina


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would have the entropion surgically repaired. There are risks such as eye ulcers, chronic eye infection, scarring, etc. by leaving it alone.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

I used it for several months on my two and saw absolutely no change in the tear staining. Angel Eyes can also cause liver damage. I've been using some natural remedies posted here, including cornstarch to keep the area dry and a mixture of equal parts Milk of Magnesia, peroxide & cornstarch. Leave it on 'til it dries; then wash well with mild shampoo. Use conditioner and blow dry. It takes a few applications and works well for my furbutts.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I have used Angel Eyes in the past for Dixie. I use it short term when needed and have had excellent results. I haven't needed it again in almost 2.5 years[ I suppose]. I tried the meds from the vet, but they were not flavored so Miss Dixie wouldn't eat it. Use it sparingly and remember it's a medication. BTW, My vet didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Tina & Jami maltese,
I did see you both answer me on my other post.
I am leaning to do the surgery because I don't believe in over medicating. I have even been doing titers for antibodies instead of just vaccinating her.
My baby is beautiful, lovable and smart. I just want to take care of her the best way I can.
How do I use the boric acid?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Dec 20 2009, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864876


> Thanks Tina & Jami maltese,
> I did see you both answer me on my other post.
> I am leaning to do the surgery because I don't believe in over medicating. I have even been doing titers for antibodies instead of just vaccinating her.
> My baby is beautiful, lovable and smart. I just want to take care of her the best way I can.
> How do I use the boric acid?[/B]



When it involves our little ones and surgery, I would be a "bit freaked" out by this too. The tearing is probably from the teeth. When molars are coming in, it causes swelling in the mouth around those teeth, and it puts pressure on the tear ducts or even blocks them some. It causes the tears to spill over and onto the face. There is an enzyme in the tears that causes the hair to stain. 
I would follow the advice you recieved from the vet (optomologist) opinion on what to do with your little girl. Sounds like he wants to wait for the teeth to stop putting pressure on the tear duct and see where she will be then. Out grow it? It is possible that as the face matures and finishes growing and the teeth are in.........things can change. Her head at 6 months isn't through maturing yet. If this condition shows up around 6 months of age, it is considered hereditary. What isn't?
As for boric acid, you mix it 1/2 and 1/2 with the corn starch. Wash the face, I use witch hazel without the alchol, then apply the powder, work it into the staining, and then blow dry the face. Since it is wet, it won't blow into the eyes. 
Someone gave you the recipe for MOM, milk of magnesia, peroxide, and boric acid/cornstarch, mixed together and left on for awhile then wash out and apply a good conditioner. It works to take out most of the existing staining, but not a long term solution. 
I think someone gave you this link. http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm Bobby Linden published this way back, but it is still the most recommened start with tear staining. Thanks to Sharon Pearson for keeping it posted in her memory. It gives you the recipe for the MOM mixture. 
JMO
Tina


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Dec 20 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864876


> Thanks Tina & Jami maltese,
> I did see you both answer me on my other post.
> I am leaning to do the surgery because I don't believe in over medicating. I have even been doing titers for antibodies instead of just vaccinating her.
> My baby is beautiful, lovable and smart. I just want to take care of her the best way I can.
> How do I use the boric acid?[/B]


If it were me I'd do the surgery at some point rather than keep the dog on antibiotics for the rest of her life. But I'm a health nut, and only medicate when absolutely necessary. You are a good mom, everything will work out okay.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 17 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863918


> Buy a humidifier..they aren't usually expensive and are great in the dry winter air- for humans too! I don't know about the Angel Eyes, doesn't it contain Tylan or a form of it? I'd probably use this only as a last resort as it is an antibiotic (if it does contain tylan).[/B]



Yes, I hear it also helps against static - I'm def. investing in one.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i know im coming into this conversation late but i wanted to add to it.

any of you who have seen my pictures of Bianca on here know she has a problem with tear staining (i havent added any recent ones because i cant access photobucket at work anymore!) Ive been using Diamond Eye which is a topical solution for probably a year now and when i put it on, the next day it is lighter.. but then it comes back...

Now since her last haircut fiasco (see the post titled something like How can i help an uncomfortable furbaby) they cut a lot of her face hair and shaved in between her eyes... so she wasnt as dark.. then i had to put her on an antibiotic for 2 weeks because she was sick.. it was just amoxycillin (which she loved by the way.. ive never seen a dog rush to lick the plastic thing that shoots the liquid into her mouth) but while she was on amoxycillin her face stayed dry and there was no new tear staining.. i was so happy.. nwo she is off the amoxycillin and the wetness is back.. its not AS bad because the hair is short there but its still there..

my vet says the only thing he can see is that she probably does have allergies.. he told me to just wipe the pollen off her body ever day.. (this was last summer) i didnt tell him she hadly ever goes outside!

I ended up buying a small bottle of angel eyes.. and im going to see what it does.. im only going to do it for a week or two.. I will let you know if it helps..

so far the only thing that has helped is steroids and amoxicillin but i dont want to keep her on either one of those forever

janie


----------



## malteseluva (Jan 6, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863921


> *AS FAR AS STATIC, NOPE, MOM DOES NOT HAVE CLUE, LOVE LBB:
> 
> [attachment=59722:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]*[/B]


 I have been using "Angel Eyes" for a couple years on my 2 Maltese girls....they are now 3 years old. Talked to my vet about it telling him I use 1/2 t. per dog and he said, It is an anti-biotic' and that dose will certainly not hurt them. I put 1/2 t. on a paper plate, add 1/2 t. water, mix - spread it on a 1/2 piece of bread, breaking it up into small pieces. I do that for each of my dog once a week. I stop doing that every so often....the red dripping always comes back eventually then I start in again. Great product. Wouldn't be without it. I groom both my girls myself being a former beautician and keep them long...to the floor. Don't have a digital camera yet or I would show you. I also use a thick, spray conditioner after bathing (with a Roux-White Minx, wash out color rinse) and that takes care of static and makes their white hair very pretty!!! I try to bath them every couple weeks but don't always make it but bathing that often helps keep out matting. I carefully brush, comb them every so often but not daily. I so love my girls. They give back so much more and I actually enjoy caring for them.


----------



## malteseluva (Jan 6, 2009)

QUOTE (malteseluva @ Jan 26 2010, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877625


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863921





> *AS FAR AS STATIC, NOPE, MOM DOES NOT HAVE CLUE, LOVE LBB:
> 
> [attachment=59722:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]*[/B]


 I have been using "Angel Eyes" for a couple years on my 2 Maltese girls....they are now 3 years old. Talked to my vet about it telling him I use 1/2 t. per dog and he said, It is an anti-biotic' and that dose will certainly not hurt them. I put 1/2 t. on a paper plate, add 1/2 t. water, mix - spread it on a 1/2 piece of bread, breaking it up into small pieces. I do that for each of my dog once a week. I stop doing that every so often....the red dripping always comes back eventually then I start in again. Great product. Wouldn't be without it. I groom both my girls myself being a former beautician and keep them long...to the floor. Don't have a digital camera yet or I would show you. I also use a thick, spray conditioner after bathing (with a Roux-White Minx, wash out color rinse) and that takes care of static and makes their white hair very pretty!!! I try to bath them every couple weeks but don't always make it but bathing that often helps keep out matting. I carefully brush, comb them every so often but not daily. I so love my girls. They give back so much more and I actually enjoy caring for them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is actually to Bianca's also. 
mom also


----------

